# I found this Tortoise on my way home today! lol



## Stitch (Oct 4, 2009)

So on our way home from church I see what looked like a tortoise shaped thing on the side of the road! So of coarse I stopped and threw it in reverse and had to check it out! Look what I found! Sweet!


----------



## Stazz (Oct 4, 2009)

Hahahahaha thats cute!


----------



## Stitch (Oct 4, 2009)

Ya... It was cool! It was filled with cig. butts and ashes, But I'm going to clean it up anp put it in the yard... maybe a dish to put the Torts food in? hmmm...


----------



## Isa (Oct 5, 2009)

That is very cute, I love everthing with a tortoise or turtle shape


----------



## llamas55 (Dec 13, 2009)

too funny that someone on this site found that. glad it was ceramic (my head was screaming, before I saw it, "Put it BACK" haha


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 13, 2009)

How cute!

Could you use it as a small plant-pot holder, I wonder? It looks like something from the 60's. I'll bet they don't make them anymore, so I can't have one.

Good find!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Very cute! Nice find!

Very cute!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Dec 13, 2009)

LOL that is great!!!!! I hope your torts enjoy their new friend!!!


----------



## t_mclellan (Dec 14, 2009)

Very impressive, The rarely seen "Geoclemys, potteryensis"!
They are seldom seen in such fine condition.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Dec 14, 2009)

I have one similar to that and jewelry in it by my bedstand. Also good for wallet & keys, etc.


----------



## Traveller (Dec 15, 2009)

Awesome find, I love old ceramics and such.


----------



## Merrit321 (Dec 23, 2009)

Neat! I agree, it would make a good small plant dish. Alfalfa perhaps?


----------

